# Class 3 Hitch On Trailer..... Bumper



## Nevada_Camper (Nov 12, 2010)

I purchased a 2010 268 RL and would like to hang my motorcycle carrier on the trailer bumper.
The carrier uses a class 3 receiver. Is the trailer bumper strong enough to bolt on the receiver and hold 
240 pounds?

Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Short answer NO, Long answer NEVER, NO WAY, NO HOW!

The bumper is just strong enough to support the spare tire and maybe a sewer hose. If you want to mount anything more you will need to go to the frame and build out from there. There are several examples on here of people that have done that mod.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

The short answer is NO. The bumper will not hold.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I put four bikes on my rear bumper and it nearly ripped off in less that 200 miles. I bent the bumper back in place and welded reinforcements to the frame and it has held for 20k miles. I will tell you this though. I notice the weight back there. These newer trailers are almost perfectly balanced and you get weight in the back and you feel the sway. I have had to move some other weight to the front to balance it out. I liked the way my old trailer towed better. The rear wheels were further back and it seemed to tow better, but had a lot more tongue weight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NO WAY!!!

Add a hitch to your truck like I did....cost was about $200 installed.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X7 with all the above. Never put a hitch receiver for bikes, motorbikes, or whatever, on the TT bumper.

The site has several very well documented threads with photos, etc. of the cross bars, and welding or bolting to the frame you need to do to mount a receiver. It's quite do-able, but you have to do it to carry anything other than the spare tire and the sewer hose.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Interestly, talking to a Outback rep at a RV show yesterday he mentioned many of the outbacks will be coming with a rear hitch on the rear capable of holding 4 bicycles. Didn't ask if it was a 1.5" or 2" hitch. IIRC it's part of the "10th Anniversary" package and updates they are doing. (Also many trailers will be coming with blocking for a roof ladder)


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's what happens when you put a hitch on the bumper of an Outback and then drove down a bouncy concrete road such as the Interstate in the mountains of VA.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

@dub. Really sad to see that the Trek was trashed. My wife and I both have Treks and know what you're going through. The bikes are "part of the family" now and we'd hate to see them crushed and torn.

We finally decided on a front mount receiver on the front of the Expedition rather than a couple of hundred pounds of steel channel iron and bracing to mount a receiver on the rear of the Outback.

Bodiak has them, and they also make front mounts for a zillion other models. My Expy one bolts to the front tow hooks (actually tow loops) and it is rated at some insane amount like 4000 pounds. It's nicely welded, and powder coated. It bolted on in less than 10 minutes, too. It weighs about 32 pounds, which is quite nice compared to the weight of a mount on the back of the TT.

And for the record, I have no connection w/Bodiak other than as a happy customer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually there were 4 Trek Bikes on that rack. I think the bouncy road + the weak bumper caused it to twist due to the weight of all 4 bikes. The bumper definitely needs reinforced if you plan on carrying bikes back there. Two of the bikes just got scratched up, two had cables snapped, wheels dragged, etc. I was able to piece 1 good bike together out of the 2 on our vacation. When I got back home I went to the Trek Store where between my father and I we have spent $20,000 on bikes and equipment over the past 15 years. They were very nice and told me that Trek has a crash program where you get parts for 80% cost + discounted labor....I come to pick up the bike and find out that "oh, that only applied to carbon bikes, sorry, here's your bill." They used parts that didn't match and charged way too much...I got a quote from another non-Trek store and they could fix it for $100 cheaper but they wouldn't refund the labor and said they'd have to charge more to remove parts. I wrote corporate a letter and sent them pics from all of my bikes and told them how disappointed I was and that I would not be buying anymore Trek bikes. It's a shame as I was a big fan for 2 decades and never even looked at anything else.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

So your mad cause Trek has a crash program that youd like to take advantage of after your bikes hadnt crashed, but fell off the rv.. lol


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> So your mad cause Trek has a crash program that youd like to take advantage of after your bikes hadnt crashed, but fell off the rv.. lol


I actually think he may be more mad at the quality of workmanship but he could also be upset at the misrepresentation of the crash repair program. We purchased a Giant bike (about $650) for our son and he managed to destroy the rear wheel, disk brakes and derailleur about 8 months after we purchased the bike. He was bombing down a trail at a high speed and the rear axle nut came loose and the whole thing locks up and got twisted. We took it in to be repaired and were told the repairs would be about $200. Went to pick it up and there was no bill. They ran the serial number and said it was covered by the 1st year crash protection warranty. The bike looked like new. A crash can be just about anything.


----------



## Nevada_Camper (Nov 12, 2010)

Very good! I will check them out.

Thanks to everyone helping to keep me out of harms way!

Guy


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm mad because they are a terrible company to deal with. I took it in to get a quote, they told me about the crash program, I said cool...authorized repairs. Went to pick up the bike, was told there was no crash program for non-carbon bikes, quote was way off, didn't get a chance to say no and take it somewhere else. The new front wheel doesn't even match the back wheel in color or type. If I was going to authorize hodgepodge repairs I could have taken it somewhere else cheaper.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dub said:


> I'm mad because they are a terrible company to deal with. I took it in to get a quote, they told me about the crash program, I said cool...authorized repairs. Went to pick up the bike, was told there was no crash program for non-carbon bikes, quote was way off, didn't get a chance to say no and take it somewhere else. The new front wheel doesn't even match the back wheel in color or type. If I was going to authorize hodgepodge repairs I could have taken it somewhere else cheaper.


If you didn't authorize the work...then you shouldn't pay. Take it back to them and have them put it back like it was when you brought it in. I would have gone ballistic on them if they had tried to pull that crap on me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm mad because they are a terrible company to deal with. I took it in to get a quote, they told me about the crash program, I said cool...authorized repairs. Went to pick up the bike, was told there was no crash program for non-carbon bikes, quote was way off, didn't get a chance to say no and take it somewhere else. The new front wheel doesn't even match the back wheel in color or type. If I was going to authorize hodgepodge repairs I could have taken it somewhere else cheaper.


If you didn't authorize the work...then you shouldn't pay. Take it back to them and have them put it back like it was when you brought it in. I would have gone ballistic on them if they had tried to pull that crap on me.
[/quote]

That's exactly what I did and was told I couldn't escape the labor charges AND I'd have to pay to have it all removed. I tried doing a chargeback on my credit card but it didn't get approved...so the next step is to tell everyone how Trek Customer Service treats people.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol my kid has an Iron Horse Sunday. To date, 4 front wheels, 2 rear wheels, 3 new cassettes, 3 new low speed shifters, 1 front fork rebuild, now it needs new forks and a rear shock, 2 derailers, several seats, grips and more grips, new pedals. Ok, Im sick of it and cant remember all the fixes Ive had to do to the thing. Oh yeah, tires and tires and more tires. Oh and brake pads too. lol I want me some crash protection! A guy radared him at 55 mph down a mountain once. When he crashes it looks like Nascar and the one payin is ME! You should see the pile of used brake pads... 30 mph. Slam front brake. Then rides on the front tire while waving to some new prospect of a girlfriend.. I tell him girls dont like showoffs but its not working. The kid has a new one every week it seems..

Ok rant over, and as soon as I get home I have to work on the thing AGAIN! Its an expensive money pit!
lol
Carey

PS he once had a Trek, and then a Specialized. Cracked the front fork tubes on both bikes. Crash protection... Yeah they both needed new frames.. My fix, strip em of parts and huck the frames in the scrap pile. At least the Iron Horse doesnt split into! Just waiting till August and he'll be 18.. Then I dont have to pay anymore right!?























I almost forgot, the other night he said the crank bearings have play again too. SO I suppose it'll need a set of those too! Help me with info on some crash protection Please! We need to just get him a factory ride.. Only one problem, he doesnt compete, he rides for fun only.. Stuff like look dad, I'm gonna jump off my buddies two story house!







Guess I better quit ranting. I need to get back to work, needin me some more of this NoDak oilfield money to pay for this kiddo!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Lol my kid has an Iron Horse Sunday. To date, 4 front wheels, 2 rear wheels, 3 new cassettes, 3 new low speed shifters, 1 front fork rebuild, now it needs new forks and a rear shock, 2 derailers, several seats, grips and more grips, new pedals. Ok, Im sick of it and cant remember all the fixes Ive had to do to the thing. Oh yeah, tires and tires and more tires. Oh and brake pads too. lol I want me some crash protection! A guy radared him at 55 mph down a mountain once. When he crashes it looks like Nascar and the one payin is ME! You should see the pile of used brake pads... 30 mph. Slam front brake. Then rides on the front tire while waving to some new prospect of a girlfriend.. I tell him girls dont like showoffs but its not working. The kid has a new one every week it seems..
> 
> Ok rant over, and as soon as I get home I have to work on the thing AGAIN! Its an expensive money pit!
> lol
> ...


 SHeesh My parent stopped paying when I was like 12. They told me I could mow lawns to pay for my bikes. So I did.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Traveling Tek said:


> Lol my kid has an Iron Horse Sunday. To date, 4 front wheels, 2 rear wheels, 3 new cassettes, 3 new low speed shifters, 1 front fork rebuild, now it needs new forks and a rear shock, 2 derailers, several seats, grips and more grips, new pedals. Ok, Im sick of it and cant remember all the fixes Ive had to do to the thing. Oh yeah, tires and tires and more tires. Oh and brake pads too. lol I want me some crash protection! A guy radared him at 55 mph down a mountain once. When he crashes it looks like Nascar and the one payin is ME! You should see the pile of used brake pads... 30 mph. Slam front brake. Then rides on the front tire while waving to some new prospect of a girlfriend.. I tell him girls dont like showoffs but its not working. The kid has a new one every week it seems..
> 
> Ok rant over, and as soon as I get home I have to work on the thing AGAIN! Its an expensive money pit!
> lol
> ...


 SHeesh My parent stopped paying when I was like 12. They told me I could mow lawns to pay for my bikes. So I did. 
[/quote]

Yeah Ive thought about that. Bikes cost way more than they used too. Hed have to own a lawn mowing corporation to pay for his bikes. Every kid needs a hobby. Its my fault anyway I suppose. He was on a bike at 2, bmx racing from 4 till 11. Then got into extreme stuff after. A good mountain bike is 3000 minimum. We live in Colorado. Mtn biking heaven. What'd you do..

Check what a snowboard or skis and gear costs these days. Its 1500-2000 on the entry. Nothin is cheap like it was. We jumped knee high or shoulder high and thought we were kings of the hill. These days kids jump as high as the trees on bicycles. If we'd have done that we'd have never lived thru it on our equipment. The edge is pushed much more now and our society has learned its fun to live on the edge. Im the same too, I push everything I do past what I should. Makes life fun.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Carey we have gone off topic but there is more then a little difference in the casual owner that buys a top end bike (which by the way can actually be purchased for less then a thousand dollars) and an extreme racer. Iron horse sounds like they were a little too proud of their bikes and had no wiggle room as it looks like they closed their doors in 2009. I understand indulgence I've spent $150 for a hockey stick when I thought a $75 one would work and just because they make some sticks that cost $500 and more does not mean I have to buy one. Since he does not have a sponsor other then you, then you may want to scale back some unless he is winning and you think he will make a living doing mountain bike racing.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Naw he's just havin fun. There are so many oportunities up here in NoDak, Im going to just move up here for a while. As soon as he's 18 I can have him a job making 6-7k a month in the oil field. Or just wrenchin with me. I went and turned one single wrench. Two weeks later im the head mechanic over 35 trucks and that will double to 70 in 6 months. Got a raise too. 50 an hour times 75-80 hours a week.







Yeah tell me about it. lol It all just fell into my lap. I think I might turn him into my helper and have the boss pay him 25 an hour. Like I said its crazy up here. My boss is 30 and has been in biz 6 months. Hes already a millionare. I think Im gonna buy me some semi trucks and lease em to my boss. Might as well get rich too. They pay the trucks 125 an hour. So buy 3 trucks and hire 6 drivers and make 1000's per week in profit. They trucks are making 3000 a day. Yea do the math.. lol A driver makes 2500 a week. An owner makes 10k per week per truck. They got many more 1000's of wells to drill up here. Its still pretty much the ground floor around here. We got a good 6-8 years of craziness to go. Then we will have 100's of wells to service by truck after. I could spend the rest of my life here and die filthy rich if I wanted. But I think I will work 10 and quietly retire. Yeah right, quiet.. lol not me!

So the mountain biking is gonna stop for him and I think we are gonna build a radical rock crawler together now.

But yea its possible to build a hitch on the back of a trailer that you could hang the entire rig from. I have a thread from like dec. 2006 that I done on mine. It was stupid strong and used 6 measly 1/2 inch bolts to hang it on the frame. Ive also helped guys build hitches to pull 6-7000lbs behind there 5ers. I have a whole slew of guys who use my hitch to pull rock crawlers behind there 5ers to aid in stability for the combo. Ive been out with guys who like to set the cruise on 80 towing doubles. Yea crazy, but they play hard kinda like I beleive in too. My kid is no different. As long as he is havin fun, he has all of my support.

Carey

ps.. lol go look at the weather forcast for Crosby. ND. lol Yes its gettin cold. Thats why they pay the bucks. The other problem is the closest walmart, mcdonalds and chain banks are from 65 to 110 miles away. Many just skip across the border and shop in Estevan, SK. Its like 30000 maybe. Has all the shopping. The money cost isnt much of a worry. The time to go shopping is the worry around here.


----------

